# megasquirt to canada



## cgow86 (May 16, 2008)

Im looking to buy a megasquirt set up and i was just wondering if there are any canadian retailers for it. if not, who is the best or most helpful to ship to canada??


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://www.diyautotune.com


----------



## Jolf3 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt to canada (cgow86)*

http://www.efi4tuning.com/
It's Canadian.


----------



## cgow86 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt to canada (Jolf3)*

cool thanks,
has anybody had experience with them? good, bad or other?


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Justin 123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justin 123* »_http://www.diyautotune.com

best place around to help with your megasquirt needs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif fast shipping, helpful, answers the phones, and always replies to e-mails. if I built another megasquirt I wouldn't think twice about buying from them again. first class in every way.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt to canada (cgow86)*

spitfireefi.com is in bellingham, wa
so they are pretty much local for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great guys i buy all my ecu's for customers and race cars through them


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: megasquirt to canada (Jolf3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jolf3* »_http://www.efi4tuning.com/
It's Canadian.

nice stuff and the guys are dubbers, and use a better connector then the DB32


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Justin 123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justin 123* »_http://www.diyautotune.com

I'm in Canada as well, I've done business with them a couple times and they get my unreserved recommendation, great communication, shipping the same or next business day. They'll ship via USPS so you avoid excessive brokerage fees, you just pay the GST and PST on arrival.


----------

